# Photomanipulation - Tier/Mensch



## Lenhard (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Kennt jemand von euch ein Tutorial, das mir helfen könnte, ein Tier mit einem Menschenkopf zu versehen?
Oder könnt ihr mir helfen?

Und zwar will ich diesen Wiesel (http://www.diekleinetierecke.clan-pages.info/arten/frett/wiesel.jpg) mit einem Menschenkopf faken, sollte aber danach immernoch wie ein Wiesel aussehen, aber den kopf sollte man auch erkennen.

Danke jetzt schon mal im Vorraus.
Mfg Lenny


----------



## Fiene (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 da gab es eine Anleitung in der Docma. da waren zwar Maschinen mit Tieren gemischt aber im Prinzip müsste das genauso mit Menschen gehn. Könnte auch die Vorletzte gewesen sein. Schau einfach mal hier nach. Das wurde dort mit Ebenenmasken und dem Musterstempel gemacht.

  Gruß Fiene


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. Februar 2005)

Du kannst Dir auch Inspiration auf http://www.worth1000.com/cache/gallery/contestcache.asp?contest_id=4948&display=photoshop holen.
Mir war auch so, dass ich dort ein Tutorial darüber gesehen habe, finde es aber jetzt nicht mehr.
Vielleicht hast Du ja mehr Glück und findest etwas.

Zum Vorschlag von Fiene: Ich bin im Besitz dieser Ausgabe (es ist die aktuelle) und kann Dir
 nur wärmstens empfehlen, sie Dir ebenfalls zu besorgen - da ist das sehr gut und bildhaft beschrieben.
Und wenn Dich das Fieber gepackt hat, kannst Du auch gern beim hiesigen Contest mitmachen 

Gruss


----------



## Leola13 (16. Februar 2005)

Hai,

sorry    Macht eigentlich einer bei dem DOCMA -Wettbewerb mit ?   

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Fiene (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

 meine Freundin und ich haben vor am Docma Avard teilzunehmen. 

 Fiene


----------



## holzoepfael (16. Februar 2005)

Markus hast du vielleicht dieses Tutorial hier gemeint:
http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=160998&page=1 ?
Kann ich empfehlen, ist gut und ausführlich erklärt...


----------



## ullo (20. Februar 2005)

Das Tutorial ist echt Klasse aber da ich ein Blutigeranfänger bin ist es für mich schon sehr schwer zu verstehen (also im klartext ich hab bis jetzt noch nix richtig verstanden) auch weil es englisch ist und PS 6 Benutzt wird (Benutze PS CS8) 

Kann da vielleicht jemand ein Tut auf deutsch machen bitttteeeeeeeeee  

(ein video tut wäre das beste ) 

Vielen Dank

ullo


----------

